# Pole chainsaw



## whchunter (Oct 30, 2016)

Anyone have any experience with pole chainsaws?  Gas or Electric?  I'd like pros and cons and note brand and model please....................


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 30, 2016)

Yes, plenty. Gas, definitely. Stihl. The cheap off-brand ones are junk.


----------



## whchunter (Oct 30, 2016)

*Echo*

How about Echo ??


----------



## GAGE (Oct 30, 2016)

I have a Stihl, and it has been great.


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 30, 2016)

whchunter said:


> How about Echo ??



I have an Echo that is 9 years old that has given me good service.


----------



## little rascal (Oct 30, 2016)

*This*



> Yes, plenty. Gas, definitely. Stihl. The cheap off-brand ones are junk.


^^^^
Don't ever buy nothing electric, please.
Stihl is the only one worth your money anymore and don't tear up much. If it does, you can find parts everywhere and affordably.
Everything else is overpriced junk!!


----------



## sharpeblades (Oct 30, 2016)

I have had 2 stihl pole saws with no problems at all.


----------



## revrandyf (Oct 30, 2016)

Another vote for the Stihl.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 31, 2016)

Stihl here,,,, buddy of mine has a Husqvarna that he's pretty happy with,,,, had the fuel line in the tank deteriorate,,,, dealer said because of ethanol in the fuel,,,,


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 31, 2016)

Echo used to make good saws. They don't now. Go with Stihl.


----------



## Rick Alexander (Oct 31, 2016)

*Stihl*

gas for about 8 years now.  Little heavy and you can cut in an hour way more brush than you want to move in a day.  That thing will WEAR YOU OUT - especially if you extend it out a lot.  Cat's meow for getting things done though.  Just had trouble for the first time the other day - carb seems to be stopped up - mainly because I don't use it that often.  It'll crank fine - just doesn't want to rev up every trigger pull.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Nov 13, 2016)

Extendable Stihl chainsaw: 

Don't climb up on a deer stand and use it. Not safe. 

Ask me how I know. 

Also, battery powered chainsaw on a stick seemed like a good idea (have several different Ryobi brand 18v told that have given me pretty good service). Plastic chainsaw got used about twice and to the trash. Absolute piece of junk.


----------



## savreds (Dec 9, 2016)

I have the Stihl adjustable shaft. Very pricy but worth it. I used mine to cut thru 6-8" wood after the Hurricane helping to clear the road in front of my house!


----------



## 3ringer (Dec 9, 2016)

I bought my dad an extendable electric pole saw. It has good reviews on Amazon. He hasn't used it yet so I don't know if it will hold up . It was only 69 bucks on Amazon. I know you get what you pay for so we will see . It should be ok for crape Myrtle tree trimming.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 11, 2016)

I had trouble with the biggest stihl extendable pole saw. The shaft kept braking and bearing wore out. Motor was to strong for it. I have the kombi system now but very low hours. Non extendable but can add extensions to make it longer. The model right under the biggest would probably hold up better as it doesn't have as much torque.


----------



## dusty200001 (Dec 25, 2016)

I have a stihl that has been used hard. No issues it's great  for clearing the woods for shooting alleys. Still is the best for the money and parts everywhere.


----------



## Blackston (Dec 26, 2016)

I worked on a so called huntin plantation for a short time and we limbed roads with a stihl pole saw we always gave out before it did   Spend the money on a goodn


----------



## Steve Roberts (Jan 2, 2017)

savreds said:


> I have the Stihl adjustable shaft. Very pricy but worth it. I used mine to cut thru 6-8" wood after the Hurricane helping to clear the road in front of my house!



X2 Had mine for about 12 years with no issues!!! Can't be beat!!!!


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Feb 10, 2017)

I went to a Sthil dealer to look at a pole saw. I came home with a Husqvarna. Never thought I would. The owner, a trusted friend. I just don't know???? They said the new sthils have overhead valves that have to be adjust constantly. Said they could sell me one but knew I would be in and out often getting the valves adjusted with their special tool. Anybody heard this before? Everything I own is Sthil, probably 12 at least. I have never heard this before???? Even though a friend, I would like to verify this.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Feb 10, 2017)

Just found this, apparently they sell the tool needed. But it is a problem on the OHV. 
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/stihl-br-600-z-blower-service-help-please.168332/


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Feb 10, 2017)

Yea, found the name. Stihl 4-mix motors. Big problems all over the net. Glad I did not get one.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 10, 2017)

Gas, Stihl however once extended they can have the shaft bent fairly easy and the cost to repair is almost half if not more than half of the entire machine


----------



## chadf (Feb 10, 2017)

1gr8bldr said:


> I went to a Sthil dealer to look at a pole saw. I came home with a Husqvarna. Never thought I would. The owner, a trusted friend. I just don't know???? They said the new sthils have overhead valves that have to be adjust constantly. Said they could sell me one but knew I would be in and out often getting the valves adjusted with their special tool. Anybody heard this before? Everything I own is Sthil, probably 12 at least. I have never heard this before???? Even though a friend, I would like to verify this.



2 stroke setup like a 4.
I've adjusted plenty of them.
FYI


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Feb 25, 2017)

No problem with the 4 mix motors. Blower is 5 yr old and I adjusted valves 1 time just after a few hours.


----------

